# Dog Died Eating Toxic Mushroom



## Petronius

This is a sad story and a reminder to watch your pets.

*Dwayne Johnson's new puppy Brutus dead after eating a toxic mushroom
*
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-puppy-toxic-mushroom-20150929-htmlstory.html


----------



## Oldgrandman

petronius said:


> This is a sad story and a reminder to watch your pets.
> 
> *Dwayne Johnson's new puppy Brutus dead after eating a toxic mushroom
> *
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-puppy-toxic-mushroom-20150929-htmlstory.html


Haven't read it yet, but that's too bad. Dogs are crazy stupid sometimes!

Once our dog was eating something in the yard, and I followed her to see what it was. She was plucking these little mushrooms and eating them.....:yikes:

So I quickly grabbed my book and looked em up... WHEW! Lawn mower mushrooms they were, not completely safe but not going to kill her. But I about had a heart attack over it. Turns out it may explain some of her antics, but not really a danger to her health in the quantities she ingested. Read this, LOL!

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/panaeolus_foenisecii.html


----------



## Petronius

Oldgrandman said:


> Haven't read it yet, but that's too bad. Dogs are crazy stupid sometimes!
> 
> Once our dog was eating something in the yard, and I followed her to see what it was. She was plucking these little mushrooms and eating them.....:yikes:
> 
> So I quickly grabbed my book and looked em up... WHEW! Lawn mower mushrooms they were, not completely safe but not going to kill her. But I about had a heart attack over it. Turns out it may explain some of her antics, but not really a danger to her health in the quantities she ingested. Read this, LOL!
> 
> http://www.mushroomexpert.com/panaeolus_foenisecii.html


I never heard the name lawn mower mushrooms before, but I get them in my lawn all the time. I just run them over with the lawn mower. :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman

petronius said:


> I never heard the name lawn mower mushrooms before, but I get them in my lawn all the time. I just run them over with the lawn mower. :lol:


...you just can't make stuff like this up, LOL!


----------



## Berserker

I have wondered about this. You seem them in woods. I got a big one that keeps coming back in the grass for a few years.

If I deep fried them the dog might eat them, but so far doesn't show interest that I am aware of. Never seen em tripping. But how can you tell with a dog?


----------



## Petronius

Oldgrandman said:


> ...you just can't make stuff like this up, LOL!


What do you mean, I just did.


----------



## JimP

That incident happened in California, probably different types of mushrooms available.
I know there are harmful plants and other stuff like chocolate, onions and grapes, has anyone taken the time to put together a specific guide to Michigan mushrooms harmful to pets? I know there are the big general guides with everything in them, but anything specific? Descriptions, photo's?


----------



## Oldgrandman

petronius said:


> What do you mean, I just did.


And your point? I mean these are for real. I posted the Mushroom Expert page on it, I for one know I ain't joking.....the link is still there.



> Panaeolus foenisecii: The Lawn Mower's Mushroom


----------



## Oldgrandman

jimp said:


> That incident happened in California, probably different types of mushrooms available.
> I know there are harmful plants and other stuff like chocolate, onions and grapes, has anyone taken the time to put together a specific guide to Michigan mushrooms harmful to pets? I know there are the big general guides with everything in them, but anything specific? Descriptions, photo's?


Probably a known list of 'dogie do not eats' available on the WWW. But the yard stuff you probably need to be aware of on your own or take your own risk. Lillie's of the valley smell soo good that *I* want to eat them, but they are toxic I understand. My dumb dog might actually try them cause they smell so buttery sweet. So we don't have them by where she goes. All you can do is try...


----------



## Petronius

Oldgrandman said:


> And your point? I mean these are for real. I posted the Mushroom Expert page on it, I for one know I ain't joking.....the link is still there.


I never heard of the them being called lawn mower mushrooms before. I looked it up and they are the same ones in my lawn. I just called them little brown mushrooms. I'm glad I don't have kids or pets in my yard.


----------

